# need suggestion for male FO, NO musk



## lauramw71 (Jan 19, 2010)

My dad hates, hates, HATES musk.  And, boy can he smell it a mile away.  I was wearing my homemade amazing grace and I had NO idea there was musk in it, but he could tell RIGHT away...  And I had put just the lotion on HOURS before.   So, I can find lots of "male" scents, but sooo many have musk in them.  Can anyone give me any suggestions on good ones for him without the musk?  I've GOT to get him away from Stetson.  LOL!  eesh
Thanks for any help!
Laura


----------



## honor435 (Jan 19, 2010)

hmm, yes most mens has musk. I found a few that dont, bay rum. drakkar, curve, those were all on ng. 
Also, if you want a dup of any cologne, the commonscent.com is a great place. They have roll ons for 3$, so  you can smell it first and if you dont like you could give it to someone else?


----------



## lauramw71 (Jan 20, 2010)

hmmm Bay Rum and Curve sound good!!  I'll try those.  And I definately have someone to give male scents to... I have a fiance and 3 sons who are turning into total scent fiends.  HAHA  The twins are in middle school, so ya know... can't be stinking after gym.
Thanks for the help!!


----------



## TessC (Jan 20, 2010)

It isn't specifically a male scent, but my husband and all of our male friends looove Daystar's Paradise. Don't let the gardenia in the description put you off, nobody who's smelled it has gotten anything even vaguely floral from it and almost all of them think that it smells a lot like Mountain Dew.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 20, 2010)

TessV said:
			
		

> It isn't specifically a male scent, but my husband and all of our male friends looove Daystar's Paradise. Don't let the gardenia in the description put you off, nobody who's smelled it has gotten anything even vaguely floral from it and almost all of them think that it smells a lot like Mountain Dew.



All the guys (and gals) love Paradise here, too. I also agree that it doesn't smell floral at all (or musky either, for that matter). It smells like a very effervescent lime scent. Instead of 'Paradise' I renamed my soap 'Sparkling Lime', but all my customers call it my 'Sprite' soap or my '7-Up' soap. I swear, it's so delightlfully effervescent that you can even smell the bubbles! 

My guys also like Salty Sailor (Daystar)
Old Spice Classic (Oregon Trails)
Mineral Waters Spa (Daystar)
Midsummers Night (WSP)

None of those smell musky to me at all. They are more of fresh, clean scents.

IrishLass


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 20, 2010)

I just soaped Green Tweed from Elements and I am totally in love with this fragrance, clearly defined as a manly fragrance in my opinion. I checked the fragrance description and there is no mention of musk.


----------



## gekko62 (Jan 29, 2010)

All the blokes I know love mint or citrus scented. I use eo's so bergamot/lav/lemongrass/litsea  is good.Or spearmint/peppermint/lemongrass.
 In FO's one loveloveloves strawberry(go figure),or how about OMH?


----------



## ukihunter (Jan 29, 2010)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> TessV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mistakenly mixed Mineral Water Spa and Paradise together and it smells awesome!  Super refreshing Spa came out.  Everyone loved it.

Cool water is a good one for men.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 30, 2010)

My favorite men's scent is wood and bitter coffee at daystar.


----------



## jenn624 (Jan 30, 2010)

SOS and WSP both have very nice dups of Cool Water. That's my favorite "man" scent.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions... I unfortunately have a list of 25 fo's i'm getting with the taxes....  I need more storage  haha
My dad is the kind of person who can go buy what he needs... well not too many males actually buy themselves smellies!  But it's so hard with him being allergic to musk.  That limits what I can make my mom too... ha  Good thing her fav is Cucumber Melon... easy peasy lemon squeezy  haha
thanks again!
Laura


----------



## honor435 (Feb 8, 2010)

whi did you decide to buy from? what did you get??


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Bad daughter that I am I kinda put him on the backburner.  LOL  I have so many people from my work requesting different scents that his got put to the bottom of the list.  I thought of either using Aqua Spa that I already have, or trying Dude from NG.  I don't think either of them have musk.  Bad, bad daughter.  lol


----------



## LotusFlowerSoap (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm sure you've probably ordered everything by now, but I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE BB's Beau Brummel.  It's tobacco, black tea, fruit and spice.  No musk that I can smell.  It's a good seller for me, and I love it when my hubby uses lotion I make with it.


----------



## janesudsy (Apr 28, 2010)

*Try the aromatherapy line dupes*

Eucalyptus Spearmint is soothing, refreshing, sexy and best of all.. no musk to my knowledge!


----------



## janesudsy (Apr 28, 2010)

*RE: Salty Sailor*

Yes Salty Sailor is a good 1 and can be mixed with just about anything


----------

